# Can I edit my title????



## jimbosee (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi admin,jimbosee,from Melbourne Australia.Thank you for your unending work.Here is some more,can I edit or change my title,and if I can,please tell me how .Thank you Regards Jim Seedsman


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 19, 2008)

If you mean a title associated with your personal profile, the answer is no.  This has not been enabled.

If you mean the title of a post of yours on the board, you can do this by editing the post, within the first 48 hours after the post was initially submitted.  See: How do I edit my posts?

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.  This link takes you to the "Troubleshooting" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------

